# Battery back up.



## AdamsB (Oct 18, 2011)

I've been doing a little research into battery back ups for my nano salt water. Basically just to keep the power heads ticking over for a few hours. All I've really seen in my budget are uninterrupted power supplies. UPS. Has anybody used these? Or has anybody for an alternative they've tried?

This is the one I was looking at. Or something similar.

APC UPS Battery Back-Up Pro (BR1500G) : UPS/Backup - Best Buy Canada


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

i use the above and it works great!


----------

